# Easty Westy / X ing lines



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

*Easty Westy / Full blooded pits*

Ok, I have two questions and decided to post both at the same time instead of posting two threads.

1. What's "easty westy" mean? Is it a line? a look? I don't know.

2. Does anyone out here think that there is one APBT that is so called "full blooded"? Meaning do you guys thnk that there is a dog out here that is 100% APBT, meaning since they were registered and given a name, only APBT bred with APBT.

I won't make my opinion until I here from you guys.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Easty westy is a structural issue and a fault. It is where the feet turn out to the sides.
see :
http://www.apbtconformation.com/forequarters.htm 
and the front studies link
http://www.apbtconformation.com/frontstudy1.htm

Outcrossing is when two dogs of unrelated lines are bred together.
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/encyclopedia2/tiki-index.php?page=Outcrossing

There is also Backcrossing:
http://www.ukcpitbull.com/encyclopedia2/tiki-index.php?page=Backcrossing


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! But I guess I should have said full blooded pits! I am familiar with out crossing and backrossing. I meant do you think that some pits are full blooded. Could it be and do you speculate that all pits could have somethng not an APBT or at least not full blooded that has been crossed with them. It's more of a personal opinion thing. I believe that all pits are not all 100% full pits! Now, I do think we just dont see it because traits have been washed out! (talking about APBT not AmStaffs or AmBullies) My opinion. I have just been thinkin on the subject. No proof to back it up tho. lol. Guess I just wanted you guys opinion.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What are you asking about them being full blooded? Like with no Amstaff mixed in? If so then yes there are quite a few of APBT that are only APBT. Mostly show people cross the APBT/Amstaff.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Pure bred apbt's are found within gamelines,then possably the next closest thing would be a pure bred standard amstaff or a apbt with a little staff bred too a confrimation standard.Really the game dogs are the purest form and 100% true apbts...


----------

